# Euc Burl Batch



## barry richardson (May 28, 2016)

This is the stuff I made from the euc burls I scored at my wood dump a while back. I made one other but it is already gone to a new home. Sure hope I find some more in the future...

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 13 | Way Cool 6


----------



## ripjack13 (May 28, 2016)

We need a "jealous" ikon....

Reactions: Agree 8 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (May 28, 2016)

Barry, your work continues to amaze me! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (May 28, 2016)

Very cool! There's not a dud in the bunch(not surprised), and to think that they've already been picked over for the one that got away!

I really like that form on the back left hand side... Got any close up shots of that one?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (May 28, 2016)

Can't wait to see these on the PC in a little while. Look fantastic on the phone - no doubt better when bigger!


----------



## Tony (May 28, 2016)

My favoriteis the one on the left in the foreground.


----------



## barry richardson (May 28, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Very cool! There's not a dud in the bunch(not surprised), and to think that they've already been picked over for the one that got away!
> 
> I really like that form on the back left hand side... Got any close up shots of that one?


Thanks Doc! I will post a pic of that one later...


----------



## Tclem (May 28, 2016)

I hate your dump. Mine has pine and oak. Next time you find that don't waste it on stuff like that. Cut it up into small pen blanks and knife scales and let me know

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ironman123 (May 28, 2016)

You make nice art from junk from the dump.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (May 28, 2016)

Just amazing!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (May 28, 2016)

You and that artistic eye of yours!


----------



## phinds (May 28, 2016)

Fantastic, Barry. Really beautiful stuff.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (May 28, 2016)

Stunning, to say the least. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (May 29, 2016)

Outstanding!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 29, 2016)

Beautiful work as always. Love the wood. Our bureaucrats with all their combined wisdom ban us lowly peasants from procuring such jewels from the dump. Something about liability. So again with all their combined wisdom they buried the green wood and debris. Come summer mother nature-composting -heat and spontaneous combustion created fire - a verry verrry smokey fire :Dumbasssmiley: that affected our air quality till late winter when the weather finally put it out........ Very jealous of yer dump finds.....


----------



## manbuckwal (May 29, 2016)

More beautiful pieces of artwork Barrt 
I think the back right and back left are my favs of the group

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 29, 2016)

Thanks everyone! @DKMD here is a couple of close-ups of the one you mentioned, and while I'm at it, a couple of pics of what I made out of your Chinese Pistashe... the euc (w/african blackwood) is 8 tall by 9 wide overall. the bowl is 4 by 9

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Jim Beam (May 29, 2016)

That pistache bowl is very nice. Well done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (May 29, 2016)

Very cool! The form on the pistache is a great way to boost the limited heartwood, and the bead at the rim is a great touch. I should have sent you more of it!

I like the euc piece a lot... What's the dark material on the burl? Natural or some kind of filler?


----------



## barry richardson (May 29, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Very cool! The form on the pistache is a great way to boost the limited heartwood, and the bead at the rim is a great touch. I should have sent you more of it!
> 
> I like the euc piece a lot... What's the dark material on the burl? Natural or some kind of filler?


Thanks! Any dark spots other that the ABW are just bark inclusions...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## West River WoodWorks (May 29, 2016)

fantastic as always!


----------



## bench1holio (May 29, 2016)

Love them all @barry richardson but that big natural edge bowl is a killer!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 30, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Beautiful work as always. Love the wood. Our bureaucrats with all their combined wisdom ban us lowly peasants from procuring such jewels from the dump. Something about liability. So again with all their combined wisdom they buried the green wood and debris. Come summer mother nature-composting -heat and spontaneous combustion created fire - a verry verrry smokey fire :Dumbasssmiley: that affected our air quality till late winter when the weather finally put it out........ Very jealous of yer dump finds.....


Thanks Mike, they pretty much have the same bureaucracy around here, but the dump I forage at is a private business, so I don't have to deal with the BS. Corporations that clear and develop land around here create a lot of opportunities to get desert Ironwood and mesquite, but their first answer is always "no" so I never ask anymore, if I see something I want bad enough, I just go get it and take my chances. In fact today would be a perfect day to go get some DIW I spied, since it is a holiday and no one will be around. Not sure I'm up to it though, the pieces will have to be humped out over rough ground and boulders for a couple hundred yards...

Reactions: Like 2


----------

